
Twitter still has a major problem with employee diversity - someear
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/30/10688126/twitter-diversity-jeffrey-siminoff
======
jbob2000
Why is Twitter always catching flak for this? What makes them different than
literally any other company? They provide a software messaging service, among
a sea of other software messaging services. They're a blip on Humanity's
timeline.

It just feels really contrived to count all the black people at Twitter and
then start complaining about it. Why does it matter?

------
shalmanese
"However, the company remains overwhelmingly comprised of white men — 69
percent of employees are male and 54 percent are white."

63% of America is white so if Apple is hiring 54% white, then that makes it
more diverse than America, not less.

Of course, the reason this is the case has nothing to do with diversity
efforts and entirely due to Apple retail stores comprising the bulk of Apple's
workforce which draws from lower income demographics who are less white than
the average American. Plus, the disproportionate representation of Asians in
tech.

------
douglance
White dudes like computers more than other groups. Don't chastise the
companies. Teach other groups a love for computers.

------
serge2k
> could have made a bold statement by hiring a woman or racial minority for
> what is ultimately a symbolic role

not sure why it would have been bold, considering the author seems to have
expected them to do it. Shouldn't the preference be to hire someone who can
make the role more than symbolic?

------
Eleopteryx
If we're really aspiring to a post-racial society, shouldn't having a white
male VP of diversity be OK? Progressive, even. What is the author trying to
say, that white men can't fill that role as well as a black female?

